# Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!



## Schleie (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander, |wavey:

Also wollte ich an diesem Wochenende nach Holland zum angeln.
Nun kommt das große ABER... Wo soll ich hin??? habe an Roermond gedacht, aber habe keine Ahnung wie es dort mit dem Fisch aussieht!!! 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter Helfen
einige Tipps wären gut.. . 

Danke

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Moin

auf jeden fall würde ich mir eine stelle suchen wo kein hochwasser ist.
auf was wollste denn los???

Wir waren am Montag mit dem Boot los und haben nicht ein Fisch gefangen. Direkt Morgens beim 5 Wurf ein kleinen Barsch der aber leider ausstieg danach nur noch tot.
war schade aber trotzdem ein schöner tag auf dem Wasser.

hier ein paar Bilder.






























aber wenn das wasser mal wieder die 1,5 meter runter ist, dann geht der 2te angriff los.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## the doctor (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Hi,
In der Maas herscht zur Zeit gute Strömung. Vernünftiges Angeln kann man dort getrost vergessen! Es sei denn, du findest irgendwo ne ruhigere Ecke. Aber die muss man suchen, da es nicht all zu viele davon gibt.
Wenn du nicht über Nacht angeln möchtest dann probiere es mal in einem der Seen um der Maas. 




schöne Bilder Heiko!!!#6

tja, Ich hatte gestern abend 5 Zander ( über die Grösse wollen wir nicht sprechen:q) na gut.... bis 50cm
Mo Jones hatte nen Hecht von guten 70cm#6 und nen ausgeschlitzten Zander. 

Stelle........-.......sag ich nicht|uhoh::q


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

hy ich war heute nach langer zeit wieder in maastricht zum fische ärgern ,konnte einen barsch ferhaften und hatte einige zander nachläufer die einfach am ende des drills doof schauten und wieder abtauchten.


----------



## Schleie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Hi Leute,

ich bedanke mich erstmal bei euch für die schnellen Antworten.  Da ich das erste mal dort hin fahre wollte ich eigentlich eine Rute auf Weißfisch und eine auf Raubfisch probieren... Wie sieht es den zurzeit mit Weißfisch aus???
Achso fast vergessen!!! Wollte dort von Sa auf So angeln , sprich über die Nacht 

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

lol

Rolf der Name von deinem Barschbild passt aber nicht so ganz.

Oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus als wäre das nen Barsch und ist in wirklichkeit doch ne Brasse.#c#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Hi, komme gerade vom Veluve Meer.
8 (!) Hechte.
der grösste war 95 cm und 11 Pfund.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Rolf der Name von deinem Barschbild passt aber nicht so ganz.
> 
> Oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus als wäre das nen Barsch und ist in wirklichkeit doch ne Brasse.#c#c


 

nene das ist ein barsch etwas schlecht zu erkennen muste ja auf 85 kb runter im orginal kann manns gut erkennen  |uhoh:


----------



## Schleie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

8 stück ist schon ne schöne Zahl!!! in Deutschland schwer zu erreichen  Welche Methode hast du den verwendet? kann man dort auch Nachts angeln??


----------



## Schleie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Aber ich glaube mal das es zu weit von mir weg ist...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*



			
				Schleie schrieb:
			
		

> 8 stück ist schon ne schöne Zahl!!! in Deutschland schwer zu erreichen  Welche Methode hast du den verwendet? kann man dort auch Nachts angeln??


 
Schleppen vom Boot.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

@snoek-1969, hat der hecht im Veluve Meer nicht auch noch schonzeit? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Schleie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Ach so hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  
Nun was würdet ihr mir den empfehlen, wo ich mein Glück versuchen sollte??? 
Soll ja auch erstmal zum reinschnuppern sein 

mfg Schleie


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

Auf die Frage habe ich gewartet...
Ja, aber kein Kunstköderverbot mehr.
Die Hechte durften natürlich weiterschwimmen.
Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Heiko112 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> nene das ist ein barsch etwas schlecht zu erkennen muste ja auf 85 kb runter im orginal kann manns gut erkennen |uhoh:



Ja kann man schon erkennen das es ein Barsch ist, aber das bild heisst trotzdem brassen.jpg. das meinte ich:m


----------



## Schleie (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

???  ???


----------



## Schleie (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erste mal nach Holland angeln!!!! ABER WO??? HILFE!!!*

haben eben beschlossen an den Twente-Kanal (Hengelo) zu fahren, 

ABER... Kann man dort über die Nacht angeln? 
Kriege ich die benötigten Papiere auch in Reven-Angelladen in Almelo?
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen

mfg Schleie


----------

